#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos to Australia quickly

## Rigger

Any travel experts here,
We are in Laos and a mates wife just went into labour, whats the fastest way to get him back to Brisbane.
Is there any problem flying out of Bangkok at the moment ?
Thanks

----------


## the dogcatcher

Not in that direction I shouldn,t think.

----------


## Travelmate

Bangkok is fine.
Why you ask?

----------


## jandajoy

Which airline is he flying?

If it's Qantas it's worth telling them it's an emergency.

I've always found them to react well and help a lot.

----------


## MeMock

Vientianne direct to KL with Air Asia, KL then onto Sydney/Brissy.


*EDIT* Bugger - it leaves in 15 minutes so you are to late for that one.

----------


## Rigger

Just asking as I need to try and get this guy home ASAP and dont hold much faith in the office girls to do it

----------


## Rigger

> Vientianne direct to KL with Air Asia, KL then onto Sydney/Brissy.


Thanks 
I will look into this

----------


## MeMock

Vienitane to HCM with Laos airlines then heaps of options to the east coast of australia.

----------


## MeMock

I am assuming he is in Vientianne correct Rigger?

----------


## MeMock

First thing to do is get him on the 9.50pm flight tonight to Bangkok.

----------


## jandajoy

FYI My old mum died in the UK.

I'd just left the UK to return to Aus, having been told she'd be OK.

I got to Singapore and a call from my brother.

He was on his way from Aus to UK cos he'd been told Mum had hours left to go.

I got the call from him whilst in Changi. I called him back. He was in Changi.

We met up.

I'm booked to go through to Melbourne then Darwin.

He's on his way to LHR.

We go to the Qantas desk and explain. We and they make a few phone calls.

They change all my flights. Put me on first class back to LHR (brother pissed off cos he's business.) And, now get this, gave me flights back to Darwin 2 weeks later at economy rate upgraded to business.

Couldn't have been better. Flight crew to LHR had been informed and they were fantastic.

All for the sake of a phone call.

----------


## Rigger

> I am assuming he is in Vientianne correct Rigger?


about 6 hours drive out of vientianne but can get him there by 13:30 tomorrow by plane from Savanaket

----------


## Travelmate

> FYI My old mum died in the UK.
> 
> I'd just left the UK to return to Aus, having been told she'd be OK.
> 
> I got to Singapore and a call from my brother.
> 
> He was on his way from Aus to UK cos he'd been told Mum had hours left to go.
> 
> I got the call from him whilst in Changi. I called him back. He was in Changi.
> ...


quite a story. 
Very good of Quantas to help out like that.

----------


## MeMock

and then Thai airways flight TG 473 will from Bangkok to Brisbane leaving at 11.59pm tonight.

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> I am assuming he is in Vientianne correct Rigger?
> 
> 
> about 6 hours drive out of vientianne but can get him there by 13:30 tomorrow by plane from Savanaket


You can fly savanakhet to Bangkok with Laos Alines. Next flight leaves at 10.50am tomorrow.

Where excately is he in Laos?

----------


## MeMock

If he is close to Savanakhet he could drive (about 3 hours) to Ubon  (where I can help him out) and he can then catch the first flight to Bangkok in the morning arriving at 8am.

----------


## UpTooYou

Another option would be Laos Air to Siam Raep/Phnom penh  (Same Flight) Then a Malaysia Air Via KL to Brizzy or  Singapore/Silkair via Singas to Brizzy.

Cambodia - Airlines and Flight Schedule

----------


## Rigger

OK Thanks for the help they got him a flight out of savanket tomorrow morning and off to Oz tomorrow night
Thank for the replys

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Just as an observation, but this is the type of thing that makes this a good forum. No rubbish, just quick and helpful answers geared to a specific immediate need. Well done to all.

----------


## MeMock

> OK Thanks for the help they got him a flight out of savanket tomorrow morning and off to Oz tomorrow night
> Thank for the replys


Perfect, quickest option I reckon.

----------


## klongmaster

> *No rubbish*, just quick and helpful answers


and on-the-ball mods to clear out the trash...well done gentlemen...

----------


## UpTooYou

^  Thankyou

----------


## Rigger

> Just as an observation, but this is the type of thing that makes this a good forum. No rubbish, just quick and helpful answers geared to a specific immediate need. Well done to all.


The guy that I was tiring to help couldnt beleive how quick we got a response from TD, was well impressed.
Well done except for Travellmate who is as good as saddle bags on a R1  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

Thanks 
I only asked questions

----------


## Norton

> The guy that I was tiring to help couldnt beleive how quick we got a response from TD, was well impressed.


Incredible.  A well done to all.

OP - Today, 04:29 PM
Sorted - Today, 05:42 PM

----------


## jandajoy

> The guy that I was tiring to help couldnt beleive how quick we got a response from TD, was well impressed. Well done except for Travellmate who is as good as saddle bags on a R1


Can't green ya. Never mind. Well said.

----------


## Rigger

> Thanks I only asked questions


Start your own thread if you want to know something next time  :ban him:   :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> Thanks I only asked questions
> 
> 
> Start your own thread if you want to know something next time



Noted

----------


## Rigger

It was a baby girl 6 pounds and he named her Kylie I think

----------


## MeMock

Did he get back in time?

----------


## Rigger

No but he got there as quick as we could get him home so he should be happy, 
My wife had two kids while I was at work but I came for a look after  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> he named her Kylie


Poor thing.

----------


## Panda

Despite all the helpful advice, putting a woman in labour on an aeroplane for an international flight is not usually the best option.

Glad it all turned out well though.
Where was the kid born and how did they manage between spitting it out and meeting connections?

----------


## jizzybloke

> putting a woman in labour on an aeroplane for an international flight is not usually the best option.


Couldn't agree more, good job that didn't happen isn't it!

----------


## Rigger

> Despite all the helpful advice, putting a woman in labour on an aeroplane for an international flight is not usually the best option.


Drugs  :mid:

----------


## Begbie

^Was it your mate who dropped the spanner down the hole two bit trips ago ?

----------


## Rigger

> ^Was it your mate who dropped the spanner down the hole two bit trips ago ?


Can you prove this ?
but wouldnt be suprised at all if a pissed off Thai dropped one down there just to be prick,

----------

